# Wanted: Tivo HD XL with Lifetime



## laf2K10 (Apr 3, 2010)

Hello,

I've been looking to purchase my first Tivo via ebay and stumbled on this forum with the hope that I can find a quality seller. I've been pricing Tivos (HD XL w/ Lifetime) on e-bay for the past two weeks, so I know what I want --just haven't seen the right price.  I have 100% positive feedback as a buyer.

I'm looking for something in excellent/mint condition.

- My Source: Terk HDTVi antenna
- My Display: In Focus SP 5700 DLP projector

- Would like to purchase through ebay via "Buy It Now" and "Paypal" so that I can take advantage of Bing offer.

- Only interested in Tivo HD XL w/ Lifetime subscription; not an upgraded HD.

- Please include shipping/handling in offer.

Thanks, 
LAF


----------



## jmill (Feb 22, 2010)

I sent you message


----------



## sbddude (Jul 19, 2005)

laf2K10 said:


> I have 100% positive feedback as a buyer.


So does everyone. You can't get negative feedback as a buyer.



laf2K10 said:


> - My Source: Terk HDTVi antenna
> - My Display: In Focus SP 5700 DLP projector


How well does OTA work with TivoHD? I am looking to go that route.



laf2K10 said:


> - Only interested in Tivo HD XL w/ Lifetime subscription; not an upgraded HD.


What's the difference?


----------



## garrubal (Oct 17, 2008)

laf2K10 said:


> I have 100% positive feedback as a buyer.





sbddude said:


> So does everyone. You can't get negative feedback as a buyer.


In the "old" days, both buyer and seller got ebay feedback.



laf2K10 said:


> Only interested in Tivo HD XL w/ Lifetime subscription; not an upgraded HD.





sbddude said:


> What's the difference?


A Tivo HD with an upgraded 1 TB hard drive doesn't have the THX certification that the Tivo HD XL has.


----------

